# What kind of regulator are you using?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an opportunity to purchase a Matheson Series 8-580 dual stage regulator which originally had an inert gas nut and nipple but has since been replaced with a CGA320 (for CO2) nut and nipple. 

Does anyone on here have any experience with these regulators by any chance ? When it comes to pressurized CO2 no matter how many articles I've read I have a hard time understanding, I'm a visual learner unfortunately. 

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated, 

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I suppose my answer would be biased 

The regulators are built well, and last a long time, if they are treated well.

Some of them use a different threading than the standard 1/4" NPT RH thread, so you will have to be careful (the other threading is a 1/2" - 27 threading).

I have used various regulators (Victor, Matheson, Concoa, other rebranded regulators), and they all work well for our hobby purposes.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I use a 8-320. Its very consistent and reliable, haven't had any problems with it at all. Its a heavy sucker but I guess that means its durable.


----------

